# Solid Gold, Wellness or Taste of the Wild?



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Thank everyone who replied/gave me suggestions in another thread. I just have a quick question: I've narrowed down my chose to three options (see title). Any suggestions? I'm gonna order a bag right now!
Thanks folks!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Mine would eat solid gold for about a wk then never touch it again. Wellness regular formulas my dogs wouldn't touch. Core, it was ok, nothing enthusiastic. TOTW, all like and never turned down.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Ok, I'm sorry I missed it. So Taste of the Wild wins? Got it! Thanks!



> Originally Posted By: Angela_WMine would eat solid gold for about a wk then never touch it again. Wellness regular formulas my dogs wouldn't touch. Core, it was ok, nothing enthusiastic. TOTW, all like and never turned down.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

My dog likes wellness, and it's ingredients don't affect her allergies.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

I heard it's good for their coat?



> Originally Posted By: PrizeMy dog likes wellness, and it's ingredients don't affect her allergies.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I use Natural Balance and wellness.....both are loved!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I feed mine TOTW Pacific Salmon b/c of allergies. Phoenix LOVES it and has done well on it.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Where did you guys buy TOTW? Online?

I know there is a 20% off code for petfooddirect (offer ends 11:59PM June 9): PET3646




> Originally Posted By: DnPI feed mine TOTW Pacific Salmon b/c of allergies. Phoenix LOVES it and has done well on it.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Out of those three... I would go with Wellness. TOTW doesn't gaurantee their food is ethoxyquin free.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Choosing Wellness will make things easier to me-- can go to Petco instead of spending 20 busks only for shipping.











> Originally Posted By: MayzieGSDOut of those three... I would go with Wellness. TOTW doesn't gaurantee their food is ethoxyquin free.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

TOTW dealer locator:

http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/dealer_locator/

also in Tractor Supply stores.

Wabash Antiques & Feed
5701 Washington
Houston, Texas 77007
Phone: 713-863-8322
Distance: 3.4 miles

Jensen Drive Feed Store
9740 Jensen Drive
Houston, Texas 77093-6302
Phone: 713-691-0671
Distance: 6.5 miles

D & D Feed Store
2908 Manvel Road
Pearland, Texas 77584
Phone: 281-485-6645
Distance: 14.2 miles

did search in 15 mile radius of houston.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

There has been some discussion I believe about TOTW calcium/phosphorus ratios being on the higher end, I believe the Pacific Stream has the lower numbers. In the end it is a personal choice though. I know alot of people that feed it to their pups with no problems.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Wow! Thank you very much for the search! I appreciate that!




> Originally Posted By: Angela_WTOTW dealer locator:
> 
> http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/dealer_locator/
> 
> ...


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the dealer locator too, I can't believe I can get in NH just 10 miles away!! That is cool.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Liz SI heard it's good for their coat?
> 
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: PrizeMy dog likes wellness, and it's ingredients don't affect her allergies.


Her hair is very smooth and shiny since we started that. I think I might switch to give TOTW a shot if it is in my area just to see if she likes that more. 
So far her favourite food was Biljack, but that gave her awful gas and diarrhea, and she was also allergic. I think dogs are like us in the sense that they like bad food too lol.


----------

